# Algerian Military Plane Crash Kills 102, Leaves 1 Survivor



## daftandbarmy (12 Feb 2014)

Algerian Military Plane Crash Kills 102, Leaves 1 Survivor

Flight was reportedly carrying soldiers and their families

A military plane carrying members of the Algerian armed forces and their relatives crashed in the mountainous northeast of the country Tuesday, killing all but one of the 103 people aboard the flight, according to local reports. Rescue crews searching through the wreckage found a sole survivor hours after the crash, according to an Algerian civil defense commander.

The plane, believed to be a Hercules C-130, crashed in the mountainous Oum El Bouaghi province roughly 240 miles east of Algiers. A source told Ennahar radio there were no survivors, according to the BBC. The flight had been en route from Ouargla in southern Algeria to Constantine in the northeast, with 99 passengers and four crew members.

The army has not yet officially confirmed the crash.


Read more: Algeria Military Plane Crash Kills 102, Leaves 1 Survivor | TIME.com http://world.time.com/2014/02/11/algerian-military-plane-crash-kills-103/#ixzz2t56ELx23


----------

